# Do I need to add a wireless repeater?



## Sasquatch (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got an 802.b wireless network here at home with a desktop hardwired to the D-Link router up in the office on the 2nd floor. I've got a laptop set up downstairs in the kitchen and the total straightline distance between the router and the laptop is approximately 45' or so. The signal only goes through 2 walls (or floor and ceiling combo) plus some furniture in the straightest line across an open air downstairs Living Room room.

The reason I'm describing the layout is that at best I get about a 40% Signal Strength and 40% Link Quality on the wireless laptop, but those numbers are also often in the teens and low 20's or the signal drops off completely.

Should I install a Wireless Repeater, and if so, how and where might I install it? I know nothing about repeaters.

Thanks.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Sometimes, depending on how the building is structured, it's important to carefully consider where you place the router, or you may get a lot of weak spots. Also, I would upgrade the router to 802.11g and see if that helps, and you can also try putting the router in a different area of your house.

If that doesn't work, buy a wireless signal booster (repeater).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 2, 2002)

skinnywhiteboy,

The problem with moving the router is that I can't move it very far or I'll have to figure out some sort of new wiring plan for the modem.

Does anyone know if the 802.11g has a stronger signal than the 802.11b?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 2, 2002)

Am I reading this description right in that an 802.11g wireless signal booster will only work with an 802.11g wireless router? It does say it will work with an 802.11b "client" device, but I've got an 802.11b wireless router. Am I out of luck without buying a new router?



> D-Link DWL-G710 802.11g Wireless Range Extender D-Link, the industry pioneer in wireless networking introduces the latest product in the AirPlus G family designed to increase the range of your wireless network  the DWL-G710 Wireless G Range Extender. For users seeking a simple solution to improve the reach of their wireless signal within their home or office, the DWL-G710 is the answer. This Wireless Range Extender takes an existing 802.11g wireless signal and repeats it to enable wireless connectivity in the basement, patio, garage or any dead spot areas where your original wireless signal could not reach. *The DWL-G710 Wireless Range Extender is capable of repeating the signal of virtually any 802.11g wireless router or access point out on the market today. At the same time, the DWL-G710 can still communicate with other 802.11b/g wireless client devices.* Setup takes only a couple of minutes and keeps your network free from additional cables. After quick configuration, place the Wireless Range Extender in close proximity of your wireless router or access point and begin offering a reliable connection to the rest of your home.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Before you spring for the new router, you might look into hi-gain antennas, I've seen them recently for as little as $12. Of course, the exact make/model of your router would help in determining if you can use an external antenna. Does it have a removable antenna?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, there is a 3" removable antennae on it. The router is a D-Link DI-514 4 port wireless router.

I'll look for one. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you only have one wireless computer, a directional antenna may be all you need, and it'll provide the maximum signal strength.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 2, 2002)

I talked to D-Link today and got some ideas on which ones should be compatible. Now I just have to find the best price.

Thanks.


----------

